# massacre



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i put in some live feeder minnows today for the puffer/snakehead. snakehead ignored them but my puffer went on a killing spree. no, not an eating spree, a killing spree:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and see all that sh*t on the left hand side? I CLEANED THE TANK YESTERDAY AND THAT sh*t JUST CAME UP.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice









what type of puffer is it?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lets see the puffer, i dont think he likes anymore roommates


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

puffer carnage

lets see some pics of that dam puffer


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

it's a palembang puffer, aka humpback puffer (t. palembangensis)

i'm going to pick up an arrowhead puffer soon too.

by request:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the sweet carnage


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks  sorry about the shitty pics.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is he an active puffer when not eating? or does he just sit on the floor doin nothing?

im dumbfounded that the snakehead didnt make an attempt on the feeders


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all he does is sit around during the day. he has claimed a spot in the tank and protects it actively, even from the pleco. and the snakehead is new to the tank, i just bought him like 4 days ago and he's still adjusting. i'm hoping he gets acclimated within the next few days, he hasn't been eating at all.

the puffer is actually active at odd times, around 2-6am you can find him swimming around and exploring.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

He was just playing with the little fishes...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elduro said:


> He was just playing with the little fishes...


 hahaha

*imagines a huge baby-ish man with an axe running towards a school of young children while screaming "NOH-BUDDI WUNTS TU PLAY WIF MEEE!"


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hyphen said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > He was just playing with the little fishes...
> ...


 LOL









cool puffer though, Man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > He was just playing with the little fishes...
> ...


hahaha. that's fuckin hilarious


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome puffer...


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

dude, from what ive seen of arrowhead puffers, i wouldt put anything in the tank with those bad asses, i was at the lfs, and they fed it for me, and the 3-4" arowhead tood the 5 inch goldfish out in 1 bite lol


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

hyphen said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > He was just playing with the little fishes...
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DuffmanRC said:


> dude, from what ive seen of arrowhead puffers, i wouldt put anything in the tank with those bad asses, i was at the lfs, and they fed it for me, and the 3-4" arowhead tood the 5 inch goldfish out in 1 bite lol


 yeah, MOST freshwater puffers should be kept alone. i have a seperate 10gal for the arrowhead...i'm just contemplating whether or not i should buy it still. really expensive for a small fish. 31.99 for a 2 incher :/


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I bet $20 that if the puffer does not kill the snake head before it starts eating that it will eat the puffer. my snakehead would eat everything it could fit in its mouth.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks like that puffer was angry


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if the puffer and snakehead go at it, i'll seperate them. i've yet to see them fight once. the snakehead has some fin nips, but i suspect that they were already there.

heres a better pic:


----------

